# Six Pein 379 Cover by Arty



## imouto (Dec 4, 2007)

Long time no colour 

Anyway, everyone sure remember DD's coloring, and AK46 6 peins cover. So someone was asking DD to colour the other 3, but he refused, so I did it the same way DD did it to the other 3 Peins 8)




Enjoy


----------



## Brigade (Dec 4, 2007)

that is really good


----------



## Denji (Dec 4, 2007)

_Very_ good! The coloring and the shading are superb!


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 4, 2007)

thats great, the shadows are perfect


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Dec 4, 2007)

their amazing ^.^


----------



## blueava21 (Dec 4, 2007)

That is winsome work.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the hard light version alot ^^


----------



## ~rocka (Dec 5, 2007)

I like them both alot, especially the hard light version


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow - very clean, nice colorings  The shading is very neat and smooth and the colors look just right


----------



## Kyrie (Dec 5, 2007)

I prefer the second one...but man, great shades, light layer..Good job!


----------



## Aina (Dec 5, 2007)

Great job, I love the shading, I prefer the hard light one, since it doesn't seem blurry to me.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 6, 2007)

That's pretty cool man, nice job.


----------



## Hidan (Dec 6, 2007)

They are indeed very good!Pleasure for the eyes.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome...i like it very much.

Well done.


----------



## chocy (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, I really like this! It's really nice!


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 7, 2007)

simply stunning  .. 5 stars


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 7, 2007)

Stunning, everything is perfect.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 7, 2007)

lol not bad, your light source is really hap hazardous XD


----------



## spaZ (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks really good nice job


----------



## GduBz (Dec 8, 2007)

A+

Though I didn't imagine all 6 Pains with the same skin/hair color, I can't complain. This is really good.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 11, 2007)

+A....good work Artanis, nice shading.


----------



## hebi_no_oto (Dec 14, 2007)

it's really good i just thought the eyes would be red.. >.> eh.. still very nice..


----------



## Prowler (Dec 14, 2007)

*That's awesome! *


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 15, 2007)

*Do you do requests Artanis?*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 15, 2007)

Not bad, the shadow cutting diagonally across the faces is an interesting look. The rest of the shadows of the face look alright although some of the hair looks like it could use a bit more work.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

nice on


----------



## Cronos (Oct 24, 2008)

They Look Great Absolutely Great! GOod Job :d


----------



## tdsuchiha (Oct 24, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 25, 2008)

Very _very_ nice work, I love it


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 25, 2008)

i wants!
it's mine.
theived.
i love it


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 25, 2008)

Amazing work,love the smooth look.


----------



## Rinme (Oct 25, 2008)

That looks very good.


----------



## Mar Azul (Oct 25, 2008)

Great job


----------



## Binary (Oct 25, 2008)

superb.


----------



## ssjhaider (Nov 23, 2008)

when i read it i thought they would be together but this is the close ups. even better.


----------



## Zookini (Nov 24, 2008)

Very good


----------



## Sen (Nov 24, 2008)

That looks amazing. 

I love the eyes on all of the Pains, they look wonderful.  The hiate-ate also look very good.  You did an amazing job.  I love the colors you used, especially for the skin and hair.  Overall, excellent job.


----------



## Paulina (Nov 25, 2008)

very well done, sir


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 25, 2008)

that looks really good


----------



## Yumi (Nov 26, 2008)

*The colours and the shading are lovelypek
Amazing*


----------



## Yαriko (Nov 30, 2008)

looks very good, I like the colours and the shading

good job with the light too


----------



## Hazardous (Dec 1, 2008)

I love it 

It looks very clean and I love the shading.


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 4, 2008)

they are pretty cool like, 5 out of 5 for sure


----------



## Lust (Dec 4, 2008)

wow awesome choices for colours!! good job keep it up!


----------



## Peaches (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice job! i like the shadows across there face. Wonderful mug shots.


----------

